# Wallpaper tools



## Wagteil (Mar 25, 2014)

Where can I buy wallpaper table and any other good quality tools for wallpaper hangers? Thanks!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wagteil said:


> Where can I buy wallpaper table and any other good quality tools for wallpaper hangers? Thanks!


Not a hanger myself, but most paint stores have the basics, Benjamin moore might have more seeing as they are more of the 'decorator' type store

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I've had my tables for decades so I don't know where to order them from, but I use trestles. You can customize the wood sizes you use and you can put them on two sides for extra wide wallpapers.
Also my table tops wear out long before the legs...
and tables are too heavy and bulky for me to carry now-a-days.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.walltools.com/products/wallcovering-tools/paste-tables-trestles.html


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

As far as the hand tools that you can find everywhere, I go for the most lightweight.
Home Depot still carries the lightweight Hyde broad knives.
The plastic smoothers I get at S/W, but again. most of my tools I've had for many years, Although I am presently without a hair smoothing brush. Just haven't had the motivation to get one. Rarely need them like it seems I used to.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

http://advance-equipment.com/wallcovering.php


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint Store On Line has a good wallpaper supply section.

Or wait for about 9 months and buy all mine :thumbsup:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I took a 30" luan bifold numbered it and coated it with poly....werks for me.....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

salmangeri said:


> I took a 30" luan bifold numbered it and coated it with poly....werks for me.....


and you support it with . . ? ?

Just don't tell me you use those plastic saw horses :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> and you support it with . . ? ?
> 
> Just don't tell me you use those plastic saw horses :whistling2:


 
2 of the customers kitchen chairs?


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Arch, The home owners bed works well and I especially like the kitchen table.. just kiddin....I have three trestles that I support it with...I like them as I am able to keep them in the van and use them also to support paint projects..:thumbsup:


----------

